# FSX Host a Session An Invalid Argument was Encountered



## edbob (Jun 26, 2008)

I used to be able to host a session in FSX (Gamespy), but now when I try to I get an Invalid Argument was encountered window.

Can't find anything in the events related to the problem.

Can't select anything in the session lobby. If I proceed, the only area I get to is a canyon race.

Vista Business, SP1, 32bit. FSX Deluxe, SP1, Acceleration Pack.

Tried to contact Microsoft via email and chat, but it says my software ID is for ZooKeeper or something.


----------



## z1baro1993 (Jul 19, 2008)

*FSX Acceleration Pack An Invalid Argument was Encountered*

I have the same problem as you. I can't find any solutions for this problem!! I hope someone will post a solution!!!!:sad:


----------



## edbob (Jun 26, 2008)

I found the answer and fixed the problem, at least for myself.

Initially I had installed FSX deluxe, then Acceleration. Then I found out about the two service packs. I thought (I must have been wrong) that you should install service pack 1 for FSX if you had Acceleration, but not service pack 2.

I installed service pack 1. Everything worked ok, but then one day, perhaps many, after installing sp1 I tried hosting a session and got the error about the invalid argument occurring.

Yesterday I read that Acceleration INCLUDES both service pack 1 and 2.

So I popped in my Acceleration CD tonight and selected to repair (if acceleration is installed, you can only repair or remove it).

When it finished, I fired up FSX and was able to host a session with no problem.

Hope this works for you. Let me know.

Ed


----------

